

Master of His Virtual Domain - Addicted to Clash of Clans - robjama
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/22/technology/master-of-his-virtual-domain.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1

======
gcb0
"On weekends, Mr. Yao could inoculate himself against attacks by staying
online. This meant ordering in meals, when he ate at all, and taking the iPad
with him into the bathroom."

heh. like i keep the tablet any other place in the house.

